# So here you are!



## peesncues (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow. I took last week off. I went in yesterday to check up on what I had missed and......wow!

Thanks to Jeff for providing us a place to reunite and thanks to whoever it was that posted this link on the ICC communities thing (what a mess!) I went back to ICC site to see who had posted this link on the old site so that I could acknowledge them and the discussion is apparantly already gone.

I'll spend the rest of this week trying to catch up on this new site. Nice to see some familiar names in here.


----------



## JBI (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: So here you are!

pnc - Glad you could make it!

Apparently several postings with the link here have 'mysteriously' disappeared... methinks there's evil afoot!    Vegas Paul and others have been trying to keep the info on the new and not-so-improved ICC BB.

If you have any e-mail addresses for members of the old board, please spread the word. In less than a week, Jeff has given a constantly growing number of us a home. Today started with 74 members (my time, EST), and we're over 80 as of a couple of hours ago. Not bad.  :mrgreen:

Several members have stepped up to moderate different boards, the selection of topics seems to be growing daily, and I think I like this format more than the old ICC board. The new ICC board on the other hand, is not doing well, is difficult to access, and seems to be more about generating new members for ICC than about providing a service to the public we all serve. I guess they smelled $$$ with so many non-ICC members posting on their old forum.  :roll:


----------



## RJJ (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: So here you are!

Glad you found us! We have posted the new ICC site for those left behind. Little by little they keep coming.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: So here you are!

Add one more to the found you list. Many thanks to Paul Sweet for posting a link on the Virginia/VBCOA website. Howdy yall.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: So here you are!

Peesncues and Daddy-O,

Welcome home,   

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: So here you are!

Peesncues and Daddy-O, Happy to see you here! jpranch


----------

